# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Soa?

## Jérôme

Hallo ik heb een infectie aan de voorhuid van mijn penis, heb geprobeerd op internet te vinden maar zonder resultaat. Misschien vind ik hier een antwoord.

Ik zal het even kort beschrijven...
Net onder de top van mijn voorhuid heb ik een soort rode ring,
als ik mijn vel aftrek doet het zeer want mijn huid is aan die rode ring precies vernauwd geraakt? Heb het al een 4tal dagen... Het wordt steeds nauwer denk ik want ik begin korstjes te krijge door het velleke af te trekken om normaal te kunnen plassen. Ik heb ooit herpes gehad en heb gehoord dat die virus dan voor altijd in je lichaam blijft en eender wanneer terug tevoorschijn kan komen? Ik dacht dus dat dit misschien een variant is. Als iemand het probleem herkent, wat kan ik er tegen doen?

Groetjes.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Herpes kom je neit meer vanaf, je kan dus ook je hele leven mensen besmetten. Hou daar altijd rekening mee. Herpes heb je niet gehad, dat heb je! Af en toe kan dat de kop op steken en ook weer voor de 'infectie' verschijnselen zorgen. Het lijtk mij waarschijnlij kdat dit het is. Als het nu weer over is, zal je er waarschijnlijk weer lange tijd nix van merken. Maar vergeet niet dat door neuken zonder condoom je een meisje kan besmetten, en als je je zonder condoom laat zuigen, kan je haar ook de zogeheten koortslip bezorgen, volgens mij. Dan zou je cirkel ook wel rond zijn, want dan kan zij weer anderen besmetten door te zoenen, of weer onveilig te zuigen... Maar dit laatste zou je is uit moeten zoeken want dat weet ik niet zeker.

Maar; herpes gaat niet meer over! Dat blijft! En de besmettingsrisico's blijven dus ook!! (Waarmee je iemand dus ook een leven lang een soa zou geven)

----------

